# Ford, your time here is too short (nonGSD)



## dogsnkiddos (Jul 22, 2008)

My parents dog Ford was dx'd last night with osteosarcoma. They adopted him less than a year ago when their male died from osteosarcoma... who had been adopted when their female died from osteosarcoma. Poor greyhounds are plagued by this disease.

Ford had been returned to the rescue along with his sister when his family divorced. My parents' female greyhound reallly missed their male and they were ready to adopt again. Ford was 13 when he and his returned sister joined their home. He is a sweet old fellow. He plays with toys and fethces. He will toss them to himself. He has the softest fur I have ever felt on a grey.

Last week he started to limp and rimadyl did not help. He had to lay down three times during his nightly walk. He began to pant a lot. We were all afraid of what we thought we were seeing. He went to my vet on Saturday. He suspected osteosarcoma and ran the tests. The news came in last night.

I don't know how long it will be- a day, a week, a month? I can only hope that as he is ravaged by the disease my parents will know when to set him free.


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

So sorry to hear that.


----------



## dogsnkiddos (Jul 22, 2008)

Ford and his greyhound siblings spend their days here with us and the GSDs while their humans work. It is going to be hard on all the fur kids too.


----------



## acurajane (May 21, 2008)

I am so sorry. My thoughts and prayers are with all of you. You and your parents


----------



## Karin (Jan 4, 2008)

I'm so sorry. Rest in peace, Ford.


----------



## OkieAmazon (Jun 14, 2005)

Osteo is horrible. I'm so sorry for your parents. At least his last days will be spent in a loving home.


----------



## ninhar (Mar 22, 2003)

I'm so sorry. Your parents are special people to take in an older rescue. Its such a shame that their time with him will be so short.


----------



## dogsnkiddos (Jul 22, 2008)

Ford had an awful weekend. This week the vet will come to their home to end his suffering...it is always so fast from dx to the end.....


----------



## Qyn (Jan 28, 2005)

I'm sorry to read this.


----------



## lucymom (Jan 2, 2009)

Cancer is such an evil thing--attacking the most innocent. I lost a gsd to osteo, but until Lucy got hemangio, I had no idea that one in four dogs gets cancer. 

My condolences to your family and blessings to little sweet Ford. And to your family who open their hearts over and over to this sweet, fragile breed. Ford is so loved and clearly has had joyous times thanks to your family. And no doubt, he has provided joy right back.

I'm so sorry, so much loss in such a short time. Hugs to your family and a belly rub to Ford.


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

I am so sorry, it is hard. My own dog is battling hemangiosarcoma and I know how you feel.
Prayers going your way.


----------



## dogsnkiddos (Jul 22, 2008)

Ford has been set free from his pain. With much love and comfort surrounding him his time has passed. Be free sweet Ford....


----------



## Katerlena (May 30, 2008)

I am very sorry for the loss of yours and your parents cherished dog Ford. 

RIP sweet Ford


----------



## k9sarneko (Jan 31, 2007)

I am so very sorry for your loss, please accept my deepest sympathies and extend them also to your parents. Thank you for giving him so much love and happiness over the time your family had him.


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

This is such a hard one. I know Ford's last months were good ones for him.


----------



## dogsnkiddos (Jul 22, 2008)

My 5 year old just cried and told me she wished Ford was here. Though we have lost our own dogs and my parents greys in her short lifetime, this seems to be the first one that has been real for her.


----------

